# Ist das Dateisystem wirklich defekt?

## BlackHell

Moin

Ich habe, nach längerer Zeit, wieder Gentoo komplett frisch installiert.

Dabei habe ich die 2008.0 Minimal CD benutzt und mich "fast" komplett ans Handbuch gehalten.

/boot ist bei mir 200MB und ext2 /dev/hda1

/swap ist 4GB /dev/hda2

/ ist der Rest der 320GB HDD und ext3 unter /dev/hda3

Wenn ich den ersten Neustart durchführe, um das installierte System zu starten, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, das fs3chk einen schlechten Superblock entdeckt hat aber genau weiß, das es sich bei dem root-Dateisystem um ein ext2 handelt. Nun soll ich also als root fs2chk -b 8192 /dev/hda3 eingeben. Doch dieses weigert sich auch nur im Ansatz zu funktionieren. Die Festplatte wurde schon per Knoppix 6.1 überprüft und für gut befunden. Woher kommt nun der Fehler und wie kann ich ihn beseitigen?

Habe gerade mal Debian 5 in der minimal Version installiert: keine Probleme. Alles bootet.

Noch ein Hinweis:

Da es keine Realeases mehr seit 2008.0 gibt, habe ich beim Download ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/autobuilds/ ausgewählt statt dem im Handbuch vorgeschriebenen. Könnte sich der Fehler hier versteckt haben?

----------

## manuels

Moin,

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Nun soll ich also als root fs2chk -b 8192 /dev/hda3 eingeben. Doch dieses weigert sich auch nur im Ansatz zu funktionieren.

 Wie äußert sich das?

Kannst du mal deine /etc/fstab posten?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hallo BlackHell

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> / ist der Rest der 320GB HDD und ext3 unter /dev/hda3
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Das wird daran liegen, dass du eine bereits gemountete Partition nicht manipulieren darfst. Am besten bootest du nochmals von der 2008.0 Minimal CD und gibst genau diesen Befehl dort ein.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## BlackHell

Hier meine fstab:

```
/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

```

----------

## manuels

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> aber genau weiß, das es sich bei dem root-Dateisystem um ein ext2 handelt. 

 Bin gerade verwirrt.

Wer meint hier zu wissen, dass das root-Dateisystem ein ext2 ist? Du oder der Rechner?

----------

## BlackHell

Der Rechner meint das mit dem ext2.

----------

## manuels

Kurzer Hinweis:

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 21. Jan 13:44 /sbin/fsck.ext2 -> e2fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 21. Jan 13:44 /sbin/fsck.ext3 -> e2fsck

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 21. Jan 13:44 /sbin/fsck.ext4 -> e2fsck

```

Nochmal die Frage:

 *Quote:*   

> Nun soll ich also als root fs2chk -b 8192 /dev/hda3 eingeben. Doch dieses weigert sich auch nur im Ansatz zu funktionieren.

 

Wie äußert sich das?

----------

## BlackHell

Er findet hda3 als ext3 und meckert dann sofort über den bösen bösen Superblock und versucht den mit fs2ck beheben zu wollen.

Das werd ich euch gleich genauer sagen. Ich installiere gerade wieder neu. Diesmal aber mit der Minimal-CD vom 18.02.2009 und per ssh von meinem zweit PC aus um die Meldungen besser hier eingeben zu können.

----------

## BlackHell

ICH GLAUBS NICHT!

Einfach in der fstab hda in sda umbenennen und alles klappt.

Wieso? Weshalb? Warum?

Wenns Handbuch net stimmt isses dumm  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

war wohl folgendes szenario:

Der alte Installationscd-Kernel hat die Platte als hda gefunden.

Dein neugebackener Kernel als sda.

Wurde irgendwann mal im Kernel geändert... dumm gelaufen.

----------

## Scorpion_DE

Hi,

der Installkernel wählt bei der automatischen Erkennung der Disks die "alten" ATA/IDE-Treiber (hdx), der von dir selbst konfigurierte Kernel benutzt offensichtlich libata (PATA-Support in den SATA-Treibern). Die Disks stellen sich dann als SCSI-Devices dar (sdx). Der Parallel ATA Support in den SATA-Treibern gilt aber noch als experimentell.

Du findest die Einstellungen in der Kernelkonfiguration unter Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ("alte" Parallel ATA) bzw. unter Device Drivers -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (Serial ATA und "neue" Parallel ATA)

Gruß Scorpion

----------

## manuels

Danke für die Richtigstellung.

----------

## BlackHell

Wenn es als experimentell gilt, warum ist es dann standardmäßig voreingestellt?

----------

## mv

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Wenn es als experimentell gilt, warum ist es dann standardmäßig voreingestellt?

 

In aktuellen Kernels gilt er nicht als experimentel (nur einige sehr spezielle Chipsätze davon gelten als experimentell). Meines Wissens betrachten die Kernel-Entwickler sogar ATA inzwischen als obsolet (obwohl das noch nicht so deutlich im Menu steht).

Was mich aber wundert (sonst hätte ich schon auf das hda/sda-Problem getippt): Wie kommt es, dass Deine /dev/hda* existieren, obwohl sie doch nicht vom neuen Kernel unterstützt werden? Benutzt Du etwa kein udev oder arbeitest Du mit einem dev-tarball?

----------

## BlackHell

Ich habe insgesamt 4 Festplatten in meinem PC eingebaut. 3 Davon und 1 DVD-Brenner sind allesamt IDE und nur eine HDD ist SATA.

Ich habe sonst alles andere auf standard gelassen.

----------

